# Help!! Finnish to English dictionary??



## patusoy

Hi! I just received a text message from an old friend, it says like this:

"Moi! Sainkin juuri uudet kalusteet edullisesti, et sori vaan! "

Can someone translate it for me?? I've been looking for a Finish to English dictionary, but everything I found sucks!!

Thank you!!


----------



## Språkliga Möten

patusoy said:


> "Moi! Sainkin juuri uudet kalusteet edullisesti, et sori vaan! "



Sounds like a spam mail. "edullisesti" is mostly used by people who want to sell things.


----------



## La Violette

patusoy said:


> "Moi! Sainkin juuri uudet kalusteet edullisesti, et sori vaan! "


"Hola, ahora mismo he conseguido los nuevos muebles bastante borato, no disculpe"
Pues, no sé porque amigo tuya escribió et  .sorry van = lo siento o disculpe.


----------



## Finland

La Violette y patusoy: "et" no significa "no" aqui. Es la abreviación de "että" en el lenguaje cotidiano. Entonces significa "Hola, acabo de comprar nuevos muebles muy barato, pues lo siento".

HTH

S


----------



## patusoy

That`s great, thank u all, probably the text was not for me so I'll let it go... 

Gracias igualmente!!!


----------



## Katogato

As for a dictionary, I would suggest looking for a Gummerus Suomi-Englanti-Suomi sanakirja. They seem to be the most common one used in Finland and a pretty good standard. Also try sanakirja.org.


----------

